# Laugh if you must



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I had tried to submit this little story a few days ago without success, so, now I'm doing it at work. My computer is still kaput.
Stared with a lousy's night's sleep Monday night, and getting up early and working 1/2 of the day on Tuesday. I was so tired Tuesday afternoon, after getting home, that I decided to just sit a while, and let Oopsie out of her cage. I fell asleep, with a loose bird in the house. When my son got home from school, there I was , snoring away, sitting bolt upright on the couch, with a certain little pigeon sitting on my chest, with her head in my mouth. Was she checking to see if I still had my tonsils? Was she wondering where that scary noise was coming from? Was she checking to see if I was flossing properly? We'll never know. My son tried to sneak, get the camera, and take a picture (thankfully, he didn't get to it) I jumped and shut my mouth closed, quickly. Oopsie anticipated my startle reflex, and headed to the back of the couch, feathers intact. Guess I won't try that again.
Daryl


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is a funny story Daryl. Thank goodness the feathers (head??) and all are still intact with Oopsie!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO!

 Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so funny, still LOL 
Too bad your son didn't get a pic.
Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh I wish I'd seen that picture!!!! How funny!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Daryl,

Today was one of those days! I think that you got the first laugh out of me all day. Now no one can take this grin off my face!

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You just gotta' wonder if Oopsie was wondering if it'd be a good place for a nest...

Pidgey


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL! I would have loved to seen that picture! 
Thanks for sharing.. LOL! -hilly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I have laughed so much I have tears in my eyes and started coughing. I'll bet your son woke you up laughing. Sure wish he could have caught that on film.

I'm glad Oopsie moves fast.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, even if he had gotten to take the picture, there's no way any of you would have seen that. I'm glad he didn't take the picture, I'd have to bump him off and destroy the evidence. As it is, I want to injure him every time he teases me about trying to eat Oopsie.
Daryl
Headed to bed !!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I swear to goodness, PM, NO ONE on this site has the adventures that you do!  FUNNNNY!

AND, of course, NO ONE was more amused and thrilled than Pidgey to hear of your little episode! I noticed he kept himself somewhat restrained, no doubt due to what he would call his "southern gentleman" refinement. While he seems willing to let this one go by only ROFLHAO, no tellin' how he would react if you don't get enough sleep in the future! 

Kudos to Oopsie for that fast reflex action! Good candidate for the SPPs! I'm sure he was just lookin' for a little adventure since everything seemed so quiet...for awhile! He seems to want to live "dangerously!  

Oh, I bet your son isn't gonna let you forget that goodie anytime soon! Kids can be cruel!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*LMAO! *  

Omgosh thats sooo.. funny hehehhe good thing pigeons have fast reflexes lol.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Daryl....this could only happen to _*you!*_  LOLOLOL

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Pidgey


I second Pidgey's response


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ditto! ROFLMAO!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmmm, maybe I spoke too soon!

For shame, Pete, echoing that rogue Pidgey! Taking advantage of Pigeonmama's health issue like that! Pidgey, I can understand, but you, Pete?? Oh, the shame of it all.  Et tu, Brutus?? Tsk Tsk!  

Oh oh, Dorian von Nastypuss is gettin' to PETE!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know what came over me, I guess the bite of the nastypuss infects you with his evil. Today alone I've suffered a foot, leg, arm & hand mangling so his nastiness is coursing threw my veins. I think I'll be back to my old self in the AM after a good nights sleep


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I don't know what came over me, I guess the bite of the nastypuss infects you with his evil. Today alone I've suffered a foot, leg, arm & hand mangling so his nastiness is coursing threw my veins. I think I'll be back to my old self in the AM after a good nights sleep



NICE side steppin' there, Pete!! I'm sure Pigeonmama appreciates your comments. She has enough trouble with Pidgey!  

Oh my, you are infected indeed! YIKES...just be careful you don't start growing extra fur - er - hair!! AND, be especially careful when there is a FULL moon!  

As long as you can still eat garlic, you're OK (you WILL have to choose your friends carefully tho!)


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

LOL

I guess she wants to become a Dentist


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LP - that is a good line. Thanks for another good laugh.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I popped in for another chuckle as well!

Daryl,
Weather your son got the picture or not, I have a pretty good picture in my mind. It's a keeper and a story that I "will" tell.

Feather


----------



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

*ZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZ rofl*

Man I am glad mine live in the coop! rofl The way they have been behaving the last few days they would slap me if I fell asleep in there. 

A picture paints a thousand words and that one would have been worth alot to see...rofl.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

C'mon, Pete... don't kowtow to MIZZZ Squawks! If you feel like laughing at something, just DO it and don't apologize for DOING it!

MIZZZ Squawks, leave him alone, for Pete's sake! While I'm sure that Pigeonmama was just trying to point out that even pigeons can and, apparently, do enjoy sports like spelunking, I'm sure that she doesn't take it as defamatory that he laugh about it! I told Lin about it last night and even she came dangerously close to respiratory failure.

Pidgey


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> ...Oh, I bet your son isn't gonna let you forget that goodie anytime soon! *Kids can be cruel!*


Now where on Earth would you get an idea like that????  


PM, are you sure that Oopsie just wasn't rehearsing for her up & coming circus act...


[booming circus announcer voice]*..."THAT'S RIGHT FOLKS!! STEP RIGHT UP and witness for yourselves the AammmAAAAAzing Mistress Oopsie defy all logic and even DEATH, by putting her head into the gaping maw of this sleeping behemoth!"

" Watch as she is able to get past the horrendous thunder coming from deep within it's damp & dark cavern! See how she just misses those shining white tines of death!! Even the strange smell doesn't deter our heroine's death defying and DANGEROUS feat!!"

Yes SIRREE! The AmmmAAAAAAAAzzzzingggg Mistress OOPSIEEEEEEEEE!!!!"*[booming circus announcer voice off]
*(And the crowd goes wild!!!)*


B.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, B.
I do brush twice a day, floss twice a day, and do use mouth wash. Come on ! It can't be that bad in there, can it?
Daryl


----------



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

Miss Oopsie survived her 'death defying feat', so I'm assuming that your oral hygeine habits are working just fine!   

I wish that your son would have gotten that picture tho, as that would have been funny to see! I still have the visual of Oopsie standing on your chest checking out the molar situation!

Thanks for the chuckle!
B.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I wish that your son would have gotten that picture tho, as that would have been funny to see! 

Thanks for the chuckle!
B. [/QUOTE]
Well, I'm glad he didn't get pic. Pidgey would have gnawed on that like a big dog with a juicy bone. I never would have been allowed to forget.
Daryl


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> C'mon, Pete... don't kowtow to MIZZZ Squawks! If you feel like laughing at something, just DO it and don't apologize for DOING it!
> 
> MIZZZ Squawks, leave him alone, for Pete's sake! While I'm sure that Pigeonmama was just trying to point out that even pigeons can and, apparently, do enjoy sports like spelunking, I'm sure that she doesn't take it as defamatory that he laugh about it! I told Lin about it last night and even she came dangerously close to respiratory failure.
> 
> Pidgey


HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHE


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, I'm glad he didn't get pic. Pidgey would have gnawed on that like a big dog with a juicy bone. I never would have been allowed to forget.
> Daryl


I hate to break it to you, Daryl, but picture or no picture, I have a feeling that Pidgey will probably be ribbin' ya about this for some time to come.  

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHE


Congratulations, Pidgey, Pete DID listen to you...THIS time...wouldn't pat yourself on the back toooooo much though...

*(Pete, you're excused since you probably don't know any better and I know you guys have to stick together. BUT, I would be very leery of anything Pidgey says in the future. He is truly baaaad...just look at how he takes advantage of poor almost blind Pigeonmama! Now, is that anything to laugh about???)*


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Oopsie!*

Daryl,

This is just a fantastic story! What was Oopsie doing? Thank goodness she has quick refelexes.

Imagine all the captions that could go with a picture or video of this. You have one curious bird! 

Larry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Larry,
I have no idea what La Oops was up to. Just investigating, I guess. Looking for a place to nest, perhaps I'm just glad she wasn't looking for a latrine.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Daryl, how is your son's ankle doing?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Daryl,

I had to read this again, and I must laugh everytime I read it.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just so that you won't die of suspense, Maggers, I'll tell you what I know--they determined that the talus was fairly well destroyed and that's a bone that doesn't heal well anyway (it's the bone at the very back of the instep that is nearest to the base of the shinbone at the ankle). They're talking about different possibilities but it's looking like arthrodesis, which is surgical fusion of that entire area. It will likely mean limitations in the normal range of movement of the foot with respect to the lower leg. It'll be Monday or so before the final analysis and surgery, I think.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Poor kid....it hurts to read about it. Is this a life time limitation?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> They're talking about different possibilities but it's looking like arthrodesis, which is surgical fusion of that entire area. It will likely mean limitations in the normal range of movement of the foot with respect to the lower leg. Pidgey


Folks, this isn't a simple, easy, or painless surgery if it's arthrodesis .. my husband had a triple arthrodesis done by a less than skillful surgeon years ago .. the result has been years of pain, a misaligned and mostly non-functional foot. I do hope that if this procedure is what is needed that a very skilled doctor will be doing the procedure. This is not something to be taken lightly or where too much trust is put in a single medical opinion .. I'd be looking for some second opinions and the very, very, very best surgeon I could find.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you Pidgey. I know all of us will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, all,
My son came home yesterday. Very uncomfortable, and finding it difficult to get around. He spent part of the night on the couch, but moved to my bed with his dad early this morning. My son's bedroom is up on the second floor. We never would have been able to get him up there, and, yes, I could have slpet up there, but wouldn't have been able to hear him if he needed me, and his father is a wimp.
Thursday, Gary was seen by 2 P.A.'s out of the ortho office and 2 M.D.'s, and we heard 4 different stories. The last M.D. almost didn't survive the visit when he opened up the splint and said "Well, the swelling has gone down very well, and I could do the surgery tomorrow, but I'm on call and I don't want to commit to a 3 hour surgery." He was promptly told by a wing slapping pigeonmama to leave and send in my M.D. of choice, who would be willing to commit to a 3 hr. surgery. M.D. also said surgery would be scheduled for next Tuesday, and we found out yesterday that next Tuesday would only be a check-up in the office, to determine when surgery would take place. Well, that got changed, FAST ! Gary meets with the surgeon Monday and is having surgery Tuesday, or I get referral to a completely different group, in a different town, and will be sure to write in local papers all of my dissatisfactions( Heck, I'm gonna order a few voodoo dolls from Pidgey, too). I also heard from Mr. I CAN'T COMMIT that the fx ankle will have to be fx above original fx to fix ankle.
Daryl
P.S. Thanks to all of you for reading/listening/bearing with me. I have the best friends here.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> I also heard from Mr. I CAN'T COMMIT that the fx ankle will have to be fx above original fx to fix ankle.


Does that mean multiple surgeries for multiple fuses over a period of time? And is the plan to fuse the shards of the talus to the bottom of the shinbone and then flexure of the foot would have to occur solely with the tarsals and metatarsals? And does that mean that the calcaneus (heel bone) would be rigid to the lower leg?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
Not sure how repair will be done until they get in there. Not only is the talus split in to two big pieces, and many small fragments, but it's rotated also. One Dr. has already mentioned to us that Gary would most likely end up eligible for some disability. The Boo (Gary) says, "NO way. I am going to be able to go to school, college and work. Period"
Daryl
Hopefully all is said and done by Tuesday, and I have better news for all.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I send my BEST to Gary and so hope all goes well! Your son certainly has the "can do" attitude that will stand him in good stead!

Please keep us updated! You and Gary will certainly have all of us behind you both!


----------

